# Summer's behavior is driving me crazy at times!



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

From day one, she has never barked at me but she barks at everyone else she meets unless I am holding her. First she starts huffing and puffing (literally) and then goes into a full bark. I don’t know how to correct this behavior and at times it drives me crazy. When I have her at work, she is nice and quiet until someone comes near my office and then she starts her little huffing and puffing and then her barking. She will bark until I pick her up or the person walks away. 

She does not try to snap at anyone...just bark. For instance when ever my daughter comes over, she will bark until I pick her up or my daughter picks her up (if she isn’t fast enough to run under my bed) but then she will stay calm in her arms, she doesn’t try to snap at her or try to get away. She will actually stay on her lap without even holding her but as soon as you move and put her down, the barking starts all over again. I think by now she should know my daughter where she doesn’t feel it is necessary to bark at her. My daughter is the one that first held her all the way home from the airport. Even then, she was huffing and puffing...just not barking. Actually, I get a kick out of the huffing and puffing...it’s so cute!

Lately, when I take her out, she feels as though it is necessary to bark at everyone as well, even if she sees them two blocks away. This behavior just started. She was nice and quiet on our walks but lately she became a barking lunatic. I think she may have picked up some of this behavior from Chloe as Chloe will sometimes bark at strangers in the street but never does she bark at people she knows...most people she just wants to kiss. 

Nonetheless, I love my little Summer!

Any suggestions or is this something I have to live with?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

B&B barks at people sometimes and always barks in the car, I started using a spray bottle with water in it last winter, works wonders. 
Matilda does the huff and puff when she sees other dogs, especially big dogs:w00t: I use the same spray bottle on her. works like a charm:HistericalSmiley: You might try it


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava's doing the same thing....I'm thinking of calling an animal behaviorist in....and also because I need some help with Tink.


Ava is very shy around people, and it's getting worse!!!! :blink:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> B&B barks at people sometimes and always barks in the car, I started using a spray bottle with water in it last winter, works wonders.
> Matilda does the huff and puff when she sees other dogs, especially big dogs:w00t: I use the same spray bottle on her. works like a charm:HistericalSmiley: You might try it


Thanks Paula...I think I will give it a try.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Ava's doing the same thing....I'm thinking of calling an animal behaviorist in....and also because I need some help with Tink.
> 
> 
> Ava is very shy around people, and it's getting worse!!!! :blink:


Do you think it is because she is shy? I am thinking in Summer's case that she may be just frightened of other people...maybe she is shy as well.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I have the same trouble with Libby. The barking is so loud and it hurts my ears. She's a wonderful watchdog but I don't want Effie picking up the habit too.:w00t:

I never thought of a water bottle! I'm going to give it a try.

Best of luck with Summer! Hopefully, the water bottle will work on her too. She's such a little doll:wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Most dogs bark out of fear. If so, they need training to be desensitized. The dog's reactions must be redirected into acceptable behavior. I suggest a trainer or behaviorist to help you work with your dog to end the unwanted barking.

Punishing a dog with water in the face may be effective, but do you really want you dog to obey you because they are afraid? Instead of punishing bad behavior and creating more fear, why not redirect their attention and reward them when they stop barking and do something else?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Most dogs bark out of fear. If so, they need training to be desensitized. The dog's reactions must be redirected into acceptable behavior. I suggest a trainer or behaviorist to help you work with your dog to end the unwanted barking.
> 
> Punishing a dog with water in the face may be effective, but do you really want you dog to obey you because they are afraid of your actions toward them? Instead of punishing bad behavior and creating more fear, why not redirect their attention and reward them when they stop barking and do something else?


I'm thinking the same thing as Suzan. Seem to remember an old thread about this and Jackie giving suggestions of ways to desensitize and I know she wasn't for the spray bottle. I almost felt it was a long time ago when Sophia asked about help for Casanova...but I could be totally wrong. Thankfully Tyler never barks at people or dogs other than someone outside our apt door and it's for a short period. Stops as soon as we open the door. Good luck. Hard to be upset with little Summer when she's so cute.:wub: BTW by the title of your thread I thought you were having trouble with this summer...as in the weather.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: That too


----------



## bebybeck (Apr 22, 2010)

Finnegan just turned 7 months and in now barking at every sound he hears. I think he is going through a phase of feeling un-confident. He has been though quite a bit in his young life. I use a spray bottle to get him out of the barking state of mind, and not as a punishment. I also firmly say no bark and move my energy toward him to let him know I mean buisness. I never pick him up when he barks or huffs. That just empowers him and rewards his barking. Can you tell I am a Ceaser Millan fan? lol


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Most dogs bark out of fear. If so, they need training to be desensitized. The dog's reactions must be redirected into acceptable behavior. I suggest a trainer or behaviorist to help you work with your dog to end the unwanted barking.
> 
> Punishing a dog with water in the face may be effective, but do you really want you dog to obey you because they are afraid of your actions toward them? Instead of punishing bad behavior and creating more fear, why not redirect their attention and reward them when they stop barking and do something else?


You are right Suzan. You do NOT want to spray your dog in the face (or anywhere) with anything if they are barking due to fear. This will only confirm to the dog that there is something to be afraid of. 

You need to desensitize your dog and reward for good behavior. To do this properly you'd need to work with a good trainer with experience. 



bebybeck said:


> Finnegan just turned 7 months and in now barking at every sound he hears. I think he is going through a phase of feeling un-confident. He has been though quite a bit in his young life. I use a spray bottle to get him out of the barking state of mind, and not as a punishment. I also firmly say no bark and move my energy toward him to let him know I mean buisness. I never pick him up when he barks or huffs. That just empowers him and rewards his barking. Can you tell I am a Ceaser Millan fan? lol


If you are spraying your dog with a spray bottle, you are using it as a punishment. To get him out of the state of mind you either 1. don't let him get there in the first place or 2. remove him from the situation. Cesar Milan uses techniques that are not only outdated but can cause more harm than good. If you do a search you'll find more in depth information on Milan.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes I tried the water but Max likes the water in the face I guess he finds it refreshing... So I think he needs a trainer as well as I only did it twice and stopped as I thought is was mean...I was taking advice from my mom...ha ha


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:innocent::innocent:
I am going to go out on a limb here that may well be sawed off! I hope there is enough room for disagreement & tolerance for differing opinions among us. That is part of the reason I like this forum.:grouphug:
I think that it is ALWAYS good to use positive reinforcement and redirection or a behavior therapist (if you have finances and access to one, but not everyone on this forum has that option---we need to remember that:heart. I also think that using methods that get the attention of the animal WITHOUT HARM should not be disregarded as appropriate measures---like a spray bottle or a noise maker. (so far i have not had to do this w/Kitzel but would consider it if I had no other recourse). I do not think it instills fear in a dog who is OTHERWISE treated with love and respect on a daily basis. It is simply saying "look here, that is unacceptable behavior." Please know that I would never, never, never hit a dog.
Did I discipline my 2 daughters when they were young? Yes. Did they grow up to be afraid of me? No, not in the least. They matured into responsible, loving, caring adults that I am very proud to know. I believe the secret (if there is one?) is in HOW the discipline is carried out-- that it be well thought through before hand, that the consequences are consistent, and that the animal is not shamed.
I do use a water bottle on my cat, Ruby. I can also report that she is not afraid of me:celebrate - firewor---not in the least! Am I a bad parent---not in the least!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lilly loves to bark. When she is at the sliding door and starts I pick her up and set her down in another room after saying "enough". After a couple of times she know what will happen so she does the huffing and puffing thing which is very cute. I do the same thing at the front door when she like to go bark at the door. At one point I was saying "shssss" and give a treat so now when I use it she comes running.

We when are walking and she gets excited about something I get down next to her and give her pieces of chicken. If she is excited and pulling towards something I turn and go the other way till she lets up then turn back, she is a slow learner so we can do this a dozen times before she catches on  We can now walk by those scary trashcans and cars parked along side the road. And she doesn't comment on the guy on the other side of the street. I don't use any type of discipline on Lilly, she is a soft dog and would not want to break her.

Discipline works but why use when there are other ways.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Okay, I am going to be blunt here. 

Dogs are NOT people. Please don't compare disciplining a child to teaching a dog correct behavior. 

When a dog is sprayed in the face with water, their brain perceives it as something that feels bad and it makes them MORE fearful. So when you do this, you are just encouraging more fear-based behavior. Teaching a dog to be MORE fearful, imo, is just plain wrong. You might get the desired behavior, but at what price? Teach your dog that it feels BETTER to do something else when they bark. It's not that hard. It requires patience and persistence

Cesar Millan should retire. He's done a lot of damage. He is the worst animal trainer I have ever seen.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce has the awful barking when they ring the intercome n will bark til the person comes up , i did try the water bottle didnt work , i think the only thing that quiets him down a bit is us carrying him and holding him til the person reaches the apt, this is annoying ive tried everything , i mean i wouldnt mind if he barked to alert us , its just that hes loud n will bark til the person comes up n i live on a third floor. i personally cant afford a trainer .. funny thing is dolce is not afraid of ppl nor does he behave this way with any other noise just the bell ..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Most dogs bark out of fear. If so, they need training to be desensitized. The dog's reactions must be redirected into acceptable behavior. I suggest a trainer or behaviorist to help you work with your dog to end the unwanted barking.
> 
> Punishing a dog with water in the face may be effective, but do you really want you dog to obey you because they are afraid of your actions toward them? Instead of punishing bad behavior and creating more fear, why not redirect their attention and reward them when they stop barking and do
> something else?


 
I take offense to your post. My girls are far from being *FEARFUL o*f me, they know if they bark or growl the squirt bottle comes out, many times all I have to do is let them see it, I don't call that *FEAR, and I don't squirt them in the face I squirt their bodies*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Okay, I am going to be blunt here.
> 
> Dogs are NOT people. Please don't compare disciplining a child to teaching a dog correct behavior.
> 
> ...


 
I do not agree with you in anyway here, *FEARFUL???? *Come on over to my house you can see how fearful my girls are lol they'll kiss you to death.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> :innocent::innocent:
> I am going to go out on a limb here that may well be sawed off! I hope there is enough room for disagreement & tolerance for differing opinions among us. That is part of the reason I like this forum.:grouphug:
> I think that it is ALWAYS good to use positive reinforcement and redirection or a behavior therapist (if you have finances and access to one, but not everyone on this forum has that option---we need to remember that:heart. I also think that using methods that get the attention of the animal WITHOUT HARM should not be disregarded as appropriate measures---like a spray bottle or a noise maker. (so far i have not had to do this w/Kitzel but would consider it if I had no other recourse). I do not think it instills fear in a dog who is OTHERWISE treated with love and respect on a daily basis. It is simply saying "look here, that is unacceptable behavior." Please know that I would never, never, never hit a dog.
> Did I discipline my 2 daughters when they were young? Yes. Did they grow up to be afraid of me? No, not in the least. They matured into responsible, loving, caring adults that I am very proud to know. I believe the secret (if there is one?) is in HOW the discipline is carried out-- that it be well thought through before hand, that the consequences are consistent, and that the animal is not shamed.
> I do use a water bottle on my cat, Ruby. I can also report that she is not afraid of me:celebrate - firewor---not in the least! Am I a bad parent---not in the least!


 
:goodpost::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I take offense to your post. My girls are far from being *FEARFUL o*f me, they know if they bark or growl the squirt bottle comes out, many times all I have to do is let them see it, I don't call that *FEAR, and I don't squirt them in the face I squirt their bodies*



I am sorry that you feel this way, but I wasn't directing my posts at you at all. I was criticizing using the water spray method in general. Most people spray the water in their dog's face when they use this method. It is punishment training, and punishment training will generate fear. It's not me saying this off of the top of my head. I am relating what I have learned from reading books by experienced animal behaviorists and animal trainers. 

I'm not taking it personally that you are offended by what I said in my posts, because what I said in my posts was what I learned from postive training experts.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I am sorry that you feel this way, but I wasn't directing my posts at you at all. I was criticizing using the water spray method in general. Most people spray the water in their dog's face when they use this method. It is punishment training, and punishment training will generate fear. It's not me saying this off of the top of my head. I am relating what I have learned from reading books by experienced animal behaviorists and animal trainers.
> 
> I'm not taking it personally that you are offended by what I said in my posts, because what I said in my posts was what I learned from postive training experts.


 
I just know the spray bottle works for my girls and I can enjoy my time with them instead of being stressed by how they were acting. Everyone will train there dogs differently, and that's ok with me, after I discipline I make sure they know I love them,:wub: I think any kind of training requires patience and love afterwards


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I take offense to your post. My girls are far from being *FEARFUL o*f me, they know if they bark or growl the squirt bottle comes out, many times all I have to do is let them see it, I don't call that *FEAR, and I don't squirt them in the face I squirt their bodies*


It isn't being fearful of YOU - but of what is around every time they are squirted. If a dog is barking out of fear and you spray them - you have just confirmed that they should be afraid.

Also, the response of silence when they see the squirt bottle is simple: Dog sees something it does not want and therefore chooses to react in a way to avoid the consequence. This can be compared to a dog with a choke chain choosing to walk nicely because it knows the consequence of not doing so... 

This is how your dog views a situation:
Situation: Your dog barks when it sees approaching dogs.
Your Response: Squirt dog with water (or use a citronella spray collar)
Your dogs' view: Every time a dog comes by something bad happens - squirt of water.
Result: Dog becomes MORE fearful of approaching DOGS. 

If your dog is barking out of excitement you are less likely to cause a "problem" if using the squirt bottle or other punishment. However, using a form of punishment can create a dog that is fearful of whatever it is they were originally excited about. 

The most effective way to get a dog to stop barking is to teach them what you'd prefer they did instead. I have a barker who can be heard from miles away, hers it out of excitement, yet I still choose not to have a squirt bottle. I only reward her for quiet and redirect her if she starts to bark. Mine are in the office with me all day and she does bark at other dogs going by my window, when people come in, etc... but I still get my work done and train her appropriately when it occurs. I have treats at my desk and if she barks, she has to go to her bed and lay down and gets rewarded for that. 

I also have a reactive dog who barks out of fear. I do similar training with him, but his is a bit more difficult. 

I'd much rather have a word (enough, quiet) that I say to get my dog to be quiet based on previous reinforcement rather than a dog who simply avoids being "disciplined".


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It might be a good idea to go back and re-read my msg. I did NOT say that discipline of children & animals should be the same method. If you got that out of what I said then you were interpreting a different meaning into my words. I have never sprayed one of my children. I did say that I personally believe that discipline has a place in both species! I graciously continue to hold that opinion.
I also mentioned that I like this forum because differences are generally respected. I have no ax to grind here. I have not yet had a necessity to discipline Kitzi. He has a sweet spirit and is generally happy to please. I have had maltese for 39 years and know that all dogs are not that way for differing reasons. We had an adopted Bischon who attacked my husband if he came close to take him away from me on a walk---that was "guarding" and he did bite & draw blood many times before he learned not to do it.
I did say that positive reinforcement is my preference.
If anyone is offended by what I have said, please PM me and I will apologize---that was certainly not my intention. Dialogue can be healthy if we respect one another.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

MandyMc65 said:


> It isn't being fearful of YOU - but of what is around every time they are squirted. If a dog is barking out of fear and you spray them - you have just confirmed that they should be afraid.
> 
> Also, the response of silence when they see the squirt bottle is simple: Dog sees something it does not want and therefore chooses to react in a way to avoid the consequence. This can be compared to a dog with a choke chain choosing to walk nicely because it knows the consequence of not doing so...
> 
> ...



:ThankYou:Thanks for explaining it better than I ever could. I don't think any further comment by me is necessary.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just know the spray bottle works for my girls and I can enjoy my time with them instead of being stressed by how they were acting. Everyone will train there dogs differently, and that's ok with me, after I discipline I make sure they know I love them,:wub: I think any kind of training requires patience and love afterwards


A squirt bottle is used at my house also and I'm sure not going to apologize for it. Most of the time I don't even spray them, I just show them I have it and they stop barking. As long as there is not physical discipline and abuse happening (rolled up newspapers, etc), I don't think anyone should tell someone else their methods are incorrect. Maybe that is naive of me but that's the way I feel. When you have multiple dogs, it's not as easy to redirect _*all*_ of their attention. I don't take it with me in public (usually, there may be a few dog shows where I've brought it, esp when I was showing Lois) At home though, it's excitement barking and that is when it is used.

I also think we can agree to disagree without making someone feel bad about it.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> A squirt bottle is used at my house also and I'm sure not going to apologize for it. Most of the time I don't even spray them, I just show them I have it and they stop barking. As long as there is not physical discipline and abuse happening (rolled up newspapers, etc), I don't think anyone should tell someone else their methods are incorrect. Maybe that is naive of me but that's the way I feel. When you have multiple dogs, it's not as easy to redirect _*all*_ of their attention. I don't take it with me in public (usually, there may be a few dog shows where I've brought it, esp when I was showing Lois) At home though, it's excitement barking and that is when it is used.
> 
> I also think we can agree to disagree without making someone feel bad about it.


First, I am going to say that I haven't really seen anyone post anything that was offensive, rude or trying to make anyone else feel badly. I have read all the posts and have mostly seen facts stated. 

I also agree that with multiple dogs it is much more difficult to redirect all of their attention, I have 2 and find it manageable, difficult but manageable. 

There is a big difference between in the house excitement barking versus fear/reactive barking. I've been to your house and do not find the spray bottle to be a big punishment there - all the dogs are barking because they are excited - not fearful. It is still an aversive but will (more than likely) not cause any issues. I could spray Kenz with water until she looked like she just took a bath and it would not stop her from barking. If I sprayed Jax it would just make him worse. 

The original poster's situation seems like it could be fear based, therefore I wouldn't ever recommend using an aversive.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> A squirt bottle is used at my house also and I'm sure not going to apologize for it. Most of the time I don't even spray them, I just show them I have it and they stop barking. As long as there is not physical discipline and abuse happening (rolled up newspapers, etc), I don't think anyone should tell someone else their methods are incorrect. Maybe that is naive of me but that's the way I feel. When you have multiple dogs, it's not as easy to redirect _*all*_ of their attention. I don't take it with me in public (usually, there may be a few dog shows where I've brought it, esp when I was showing Lois) At home though, it's excitement barking and that is when it is used.
> 
> I also think we can agree to disagree without making someone feel bad about it.


:ThankYou::goodpost:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

MandyMc65 said:


> First, I am going to say that I haven't really seen anyone post anything that was offensive, rude or trying to make anyone else feel badly. I have read all the posts and have mostly seen facts stated.
> 
> I also agree that with multiple dogs it is much more difficult to redirect all of their attention, I have 2 and find it manageable, difficult but manageable.
> 
> ...


Good point. I've never really dealt with a fear barker, mostly mine just like making noise and making themselves heard because they think they are bad*sses. I see your point about the difference.

Will keep this in mind when if I ever have a true fear barker.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> A squirt bottle is used at my house also and I'm sure not going to apologize for it. Most of the time I don't even spray them, I just show them I have it and they stop barking. As long as there is not physical discipline and abuse happening (rolled up newspapers, etc), I don't think anyone should tell someone else their methods are incorrect. Maybe that is naive of me but that's the way I feel. When you have multiple dogs, it's not as easy to redirect _*all*_ of their attention. I don't take it with me in public (usually, there may be a few dog shows where I've brought it, esp when I was showing Lois) At home though, it's excitement barking and that is when it is used.
> 
> I also think we can agree to disagree without making someone feel bad about it.


 
LOL, same for Aolani. He usually barks like crazy when our central air unit turns on but now I just show him the squirt bottle and he stops. Then I cover him in hugs and kisses for being quite.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Most dogs bark out of fear. If so, they need training to be desensitized. The dog's reactions must be redirected into acceptable behavior. I suggest a trainer or behaviorist to help you work with your dog to end the unwanted barking.
> 
> Punishing a dog with water in the face may be effective, but do you really want you dog to obey you because they are afraid of your actions toward them? Instead of punishing bad behavior and creating more fear, why not redirect their attention and reward them when they stop barking and do something else?


First I want to thank everyone for their input.

Unfortunately at this time, financially a trainer or behaviorist is not an option. 

If she is barking out of fear, I cannot imagine what she is afraid of. Of cause, she will bark if someone is at the door, which is ok since I would want to be alerted. If the person she is barking at holds her, she doesn't bark and she is not shaking out of nervousness...she is fine. It's just the encounter of anyone approaching her or being near her. If I am holding her and someone approaches her, she does not bark. 

Could it be that she is barking out of excitement and not fear? Other than that, she is a lovable little fluff and "quiet".


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with Mandy. The issue here is not the spray bottle in itself, it is the application of an aversive on a dog with a fear-based problem. Mandy is 100% correct that this INCREASES fear. This problem is inherent in any correction used with a fearful dog. The reason is because in order to be effective, a correction must cause the animal stress. The stress to a dog who is not fearful is minimal (or non-existent for some who could care less about the water LOL). The same stress on an animal experiencing fear compounds the fear. The dog may stop temporarily, but in the long term more harm than good is done. 
If you have a dog with a fear-based problem, the only SOLUTION is to address the underlying issue. Band-aids will not SOLVE the problem and may do more HARM than good. 
This is another reason why we need to think twice before assuming "this worked for me" with dog training means your method is SAFE for another dog. This is why people like Mandy and myself are very careful in what we suggest over the internet. We have a greater liability as dog training professionals.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Excitement barking looks like this:
Dogs ears are up and perky. Dog has an excited facial expression (eyes alert, not completely dilated, may have lips in a grim, crinkles on the face behind the corners of the mouth). The dog's tail is in a natural position and wagging wide and quickly. The dog often strains towards the exciting thing, often bouncing up in the air (or "bobbing" up and down at the end of the leash). When standing the dog is leaning forwards towards the stimulus. As the stimulus approaches the dog's excitement increases and the dog says hello with enthusiasm. 

A fearful dog often does the following:
Barks but backs up. When the stimulus approaches the dog does not run up to it and allow petting - they hide or bark and back up. Some dogs will hold their place so long as the stimulus does not continue to come forward. The dog's tail may wag, but it is very slow. The dogs eyes become very dilated quickly. The dog's ears may be slightly back and/or close to the head. The dog may pant or may hold the mouth carefully closed. The face is typically tense. The dogs entire body is typically tense. 
Dogs that alert to a stimulus the moment it comes in view are often over-reacting due to fear. 

My guess is your dog is fearful. You can get some books and work on things, but a professional is your best bet. Think about it, if you can't tell if your dog is fearful, how can you tell if you are making the dog more confident? Save up and get a consult. Often your local shelter may have sources available at a decreased cost. Fear is NOT a fun way to live. It is really quite miserable. It is also detrimental to your dog's health in the long-run to be in a constant state of stress (just like for people). 

Here's the reading list:
Dogs are from Neptune by Jean Donaldson
Scaredy Dog by Ali Brown
Cautious Canine by Patricia McConnel
Help for your Fearful Dog by Nicole Wilde

Keep in mind in any method you read about - avoid aversives due to the potential side effects. Training can be successfully accomplished without the use of aversives.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm going to post a link to an article by the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior which lists the risks of using aversives such as squirting pets with water. The article is four pages long.

Years ago we didn't have the veterinary behavior information and studies that we do now, so there's probably quite a few of us who have used aversives without realizing the risks.

About ten years ago I used a water bottle to squirt a kitten who would go into attack mode on people. She would bite really hard and would climb up our legs with her claws dug into our legs. I temporarily forgot about the kitten's behavior one day when a couple of repairmen arrived to work on our security system. You can guess what happened. One of the men said something to the effect of "Ma'am, I don't know why you'd need a security system" . Anyway, the use of the spray bottle stopped the attacks and the kitten grew into a very sweet cat.

Here's a link to the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior's article about punishment:

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonl...Statements/Combined_Punishment_Statements.pdf


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

One of my friends has a dog who barked like crazy every time he heard a noise. She trained him to divert his attention from barking at the noise, to ignoring the noise and accepting a treat. Now, every time he hears a noise, he asks for a treat. He has been trained to ignore the noise. Problem solved.

Another of my friends had a dog who barked like crazy. She used the spray bottle technique. Every time he barked, she had to either show him the bottle or spray him. He never ended the behavior for good, but only stopped it after he engaged in it because he was being threatened with something that would make him feel bad. Problem not really solved, just managed.

I meant no offense toward anyone personally with my posts. I only posted what I have learned from reading books by Jean Donaldson, Allie Brown, and Patricia McConnell. You may choose to use their advice or not. But please don't get offended at me for discussing their advice as I meant no offense.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Libby barks when she hears something outside. Most of the time, it's another dog. This I don't mind. It doesn't last long and she settles down quickly.

What she does do that drives me nuts, is barking in the cats/Effie's face. She barks and barks to get them to play. Right up close, in their faces. She has a loud/strong bark too. After a while, Gizmo and Effie both loose it and go after Libby.:w00t: 

What would be the best method for this type of barking? 

TIA


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Interrupt her every time. You can use a squeak toy, clap, whistle, etc. Just something that will have her turn her head for a second. Once you have her attention, give your that's enough cue and reward quiet. 

So for Roo, for example, it looks like this
Roo gets obnoxious
I in a normal, quiet voice say his name (many dogs listen better to something quiet rather than loud - your loud voice often sounds like you are chiming in to bark!) - this would be your whistle otherwise
He looks, I give my "that'll do" and treat for quiet. 

Now, all I have to say is that'll do and the barking will stop. I alternate my praise with verbal/petting, treats, and tugging/tossing a toy. Treats are less usual now that he's got it. 

The key here is consistency. You must interrupt every time. If you continue to allow the behavior she will continue to have a reward history for it (the barking is self-rewarding).

You can also reward for "quiet voice" of grumbles and growls. Mark it "quiet voice" and treat. For Roo if I expect he's going to be nuts I can pre-emptively tell him to use his quiet voice. This allows him to vocalize in a way I find appropriate.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you very much for your help jmm!

She's very stubborn. Would using the coins in a can be ok or is that the same as using a water bottle? I don't want to make things worse.:w00t:

Update: I tried the coins in a can and OMG it snapped her right out of the barking. When I did it, I said NO BARK in a firm voice. Once she kept quiet, I rewarded with a small treat.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I see that you were given some good info, Donna 
I wish you all the best with Summer.

Kat


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

jmm said:


> Excitement barking looks like this:
> Dogs ears are up and perky. Dog has an excited facial expression (eyes alert, not completely dilated, may have lips in a grim, crinkles on the face behind the corners of the mouth). The dog's tail is in a natural position and wagging wide and quickly. The dog often strains towards the exciting thing, often bouncing up in the air (or "bobbing" up and down at the end of the leash). When standing the dog is leaning forwards towards the stimulus. As the stimulus approaches the dog's excitement increases and the dog says hello with enthusiasm.
> 
> A fearful dog often does the following:
> ...


Thank you for your advice. I am going to look into the reading list you provided.

From what you described, Summer behaves more like an excited dog than a frightened one...she does try to get to the person and does lean forward and her tail is wagging a mile a minute. 

If she is frightened would she stay calm around a person if they picked her up and not try to escape? One day she was barking at my boss so I picked her up and put her on his desk, she just laid down and went to sleep. No one was holding her down and he was sitting in front of her and she did not seem to care nor did she seem stressed at all. 

It's confusing to me...I don't know what to make of it. When she is in my office, she will bark at someone then lay down and go back to sleep...she seems quite relaxed, content and not a bit stressed. I admit that I have never noticed her body to be tensed up.

I am going to study her behavior more on walks and when I bring her to the office with me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jmm said:


> Excitement barking looks like this:
> Dogs ears are up and perky. Dog has an excited facial expression (eyes alert, not completely dilated, may have lips in a grim, crinkles on the face behind the corners of the mouth). The dog's tail is in a natural position and wagging wide and quickly. The dog often strains towards the exciting thing, often bouncing up in the air (or "bobbing" up and down at the end of the leash). When standing the dog is leaning forwards towards the stimulus. As the stimulus approaches the dog's excitement increases and the dog says hello with enthusiasm.
> 
> A fearful dog often does the following:
> ...


:goodpost: Great info, Jackie. Thanks so much!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Some dogs freeze when they are scared. It is impossible to tell without watching your dog in person.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:goodpost:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Cesar Millan should retire. He's done a lot of damage. He is the worst animal trainer I have ever seen. 
LOL I agree. LOL

In Summer's case, I believe she thinks she is protecting Donna. Hense, the huffing and puffing before she takes off barking. Does she get between Donna and what Summer is barking at? It can be anoying that is for sure. 
Donna follow Jackie's advice on letting her know that it is okay and "that will do" attitide. The minute she starts or you know she is going to start, start talking to her and letting her know you don't want her to be barking her head off. JMO


----------

